# Atlantic City Builders Convention



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I went to our "local" show last weekend, and I gave out more of my business cards to vendors than I took LOL

Lots of "one man" companies had a booth. Painters, decorators, landscapers etc. Ton's of kitchen cabinet places. 

It was a home and garden show so not a lot of dedicated builders there.


----------

